# leaving for key west in about 8hrs GOT SOME PICTURES UP NOW!!!



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I will post some pics and report when i return. Going out on private charter for 3 days 2 days trolling and 1 day drift fishing. Man iam pumped up hope i can sleep plane leaves at 6am saturday morning won't be back until may 22. So talk to you all when i get back.


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

good luck man and dont forget to take the camera.we want to see lots of fish pics.


Bub


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

I just got back today from the Keys....Flats Fishing.

Caught Snook, Red Fish, Trout and yes, a few catfish.

Went out of ISLAMORADA and fished the Everglades Flats.

Great time and beautiful part of the country.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Bring back plenty of pics of the fish and " scenery" ...........


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Say Hello To Parrothead For Me//////


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL, will do fellas, sounds like you had a great trip OLDFOX. Hoping to do the same. Well off to the air port talk to ya all later.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Just got back last night man i had a blast, we fished for 4 days on charters just me and my dad what a blast. We managed to catch couple nice dolphin fish, dad got a 35lb and my biggest was 30lb. We also caught some nice ones in the 15 to 20lb range. We fished shipwrecks on friday and what a day dad got a qubera snapper that was 23lb very rare i guess. We all so caught 7 nice black grouper that were all between 12 and 25lb what a fight. Then i got worn out when i caught a Goliath grouper took over hr to get him into the boat fish was 65inch long and close to 400lb. Did it on stand up tackle no chair iam still filling it. We made the sunday paper for the catch on friday. I will get some pics on when i get home tonight what a trip we are starting the planing for next year cant wait.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Fish4Fun...Congrats,,,Thats my kind of fishing..


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Holy Crap!!!


I was impressed reading about the 20-30# fish but man what a monster!!! I can't wait to hear more about that fish and see the pictures of the trip. It sounds like you guys had a great time.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

There is more info about each picture in my gallery and as soon as get some more time i will get ups some more pictures of fish and the keys.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Awsome pictures man. I caught some dolphin in Mexico and those things jump like crazy, and the color on them is amazing when the first come out of the water. Some great eating you got there.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are some great pictures! I am just curious as to whether you came home with a freezer full of fish? Did the goliath grouper go back? That is one cool looking fish. I am very envious of you on that trip. It looks like the captain managed to keep you guys real busy out there.

What line type and test do you use to fish 200' shipwrecks? I would imagine it is a braid of some type.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

The goliath went back its on a protected list endangerd i believe. WE were using 50lb mono with 80lb leader. He did have some steel leaders but said don't get as many bits with them and uses them more for shark and cudas. We are sure we had cpl shark and cudas on that bit us off. Now and then you would be realling in a grouper you could tell by the fight they put up and wam your line would take off like a mack truck and then nothing. Reel in and everythings was gone he said shark came up after the grouper. Dads having the grouper mounted for me(replica) so it will be interesting finding a spot on the wall for it.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Very cool Jerry. The best charter I've ever had was in Key West. I personally landed 14 dolphin, biggest going 47lbs. 

Caught that Roland Martin show where there were catching those big grouper on the gulf coast. The nut was handlining them at the end of the show.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Sounds like a great trip! What was the name of the charter you were on?


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

We quit counting the dolphin LOL man they put up a nice fight and your right the color is awesome when they first come out. Local resturant cooked our catch for us almost every night and gave the rest to the capt. 

The dolphin fisihing we did 3days with Jim Williams on the Miss kasey out of charter boat row.
The grouper and shipwreck fishing was done with Jerkwater Fishing charters out of hurricane hole marina Capt rob nevius. www.fishingkeywest.net
I highly recommend either one the day with jerkwater was more my style as you are in control your standing and your setting the hook so to say and its alll you. The 3days with Jim were trolling for the big dolphin marlin and sails and it was a blast don't get me wrong. They are both great captians.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow. Those are some nice fish! Looks like you had a blast! Congrats! Getting your pictures and story in the paper is really cool! I am jealous!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

The dolphin we got in Mexico we took right back to the resort and they grilled it up for us with some kind of garlic butter, man was it good!
I know what you mean about trolling, that was all we did and it was fun just not as fun as catching them yourself.


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow!!!!
Memories for sure!!!!! I can not imagine how that big fish nay have felt!!!! LOL.... Great Pics!!!!!!!! Glad you guys had a great time  
Stan :G


----------



## steely123 (May 17, 2004)

Try Chef Paul Perdommes(sp?) blackening seasoning and then pan sear(sp?) the mihai mihai, grouper, and redfish....

delicious....

Nice catch....

Makes freshwater fishing not so exciting sometimes....


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

nice catch on the bohemoth jerry.. glad to see ya let her go..
nice pics of those tasty fish too..i'm droolin'..


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Great pics. I bet those grouper were good eating.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Really

Really

Jealous.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Ditto on what Onion said....I just noticed, Onion's in Cincinnati too, no wonder he makes such good sense.
Now I really want to get a job, so I can take a vacation !!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for all the complments guys it was a great trip and its been a while since me and my dad got to do something like that which made it even better.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

GOOD GOD!

those fish probably put a hurtin on you old fella's  
I know how strong those things are...musta had some beefed up equip. 


Cheers
Newbreed


----------

